# my dog keeps farting big time



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

any one else have a farty dog?
i just keep hearing 'ppppaaaarp' then a minging whiff wafts my way


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes my Jack Russell does it ALL the time, its foul and it stinks!!


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh yes.....got loads worse when we changed to JWB food....so we changed back again....and made the bad mistake if once getting him lamb flavoured food....never again!!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Farty dogs are one of my pet hates! It is possible to feed them so they don't fart as much - though I'm told some breeds are prone to it.

Once had a friend with a Staffy pup - she fed him whatever was cheapest and chopped & changed his diet almost every day - I knew this as I was going round every day at lunchtime to feed him & let him out for a wee. I doubt the lad had had two meals the same since she got him. I was invited for Christmas Dinner one year and OMG I almost had to leave the room, I was gagging - he was in the room next door and the stench was unbearable!!!

I found my dog also farted on JWB: hence its nickname James Well-Blowed! 

In general, if there's farts there's something in the food that the dog isn't digesting properly. Digestion is dependent on various types of good bacteria that break down the food, but if there's none of the right kind the food will ferment and produce gas.

I love the fact that my dog rarely farts, but if he did I would be looking carefully at his food and tweaking it a little. After all, we all know that wind can sometimes be quite painful, so I don't like the idea that my dog might have a tummy ache without me knowing.


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Max is a proper fart arse - he has his head almost up his bum before he even does it,, he likes the noise and the smell, the minger


----------



## golfchick (Mar 18, 2010)

i was always told a bit of yoghurt in the diet reduces the stinks, friendly bacteria or somet or neutralise gasses or somet?


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Dave farts. But they arent smelly thank god!
The Worst kind of dog farts, are when the dog eats winalot. It stinks when it comes out the tin its even worse out the other end! Lol!
Dave also doesnt really do noisy farts, but he does look round, then get up and walk away!!


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

It could be your dog's diet. I personally feed foods such as Royal Canin, Orijen, Acana or even Barf, and my dogs have had no problems with foul farts apart from one time when the kennel I boarded Aidyn with started feeding him Wagg when he was on Royal Canin...(kennel owner wanted to see what her dogs reaction to Royal Canin would be, so she swapped off my dogs food for theirs! grr)

I had to put up with terra-cotta coloured poop and horrendous farts for almost a month after I switched him back onto his correct food!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

she doesnt normally fart but today shes been poppin em off loads- shes been sneeking up stairs with pure ninja stelth and robbing off the cats wet food- 
which is why shes farting atm. but ugh. shes been confined to the kitchen with the top barn door open till shes farted out


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Candy is a farter. It's so bad even she gets up and walks off :lol:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

whaleomelette said:


> she doesnt normally fart but today shes been poppin em off loads- shes been sneeking up stairs with pure ninja stelth and robbing off the cats wet food


Ahhhhhh..... that's it then! Can you not have a baby gate on the stairs to stop her getting to where the cats are fed? Most cats can pass between the bars of a baby gate.... it's how I stop mine from pinching the cat's food, although she is now fed on one of the kitchen counters where the dog can't reach up.

Must say though that with my dog, if he eats something that doesn't digest well it shows up as itchy skin rather than farts - and he'll be scratching all night long. Might sound daft but after 4 years of owning him, I know the signs - I can always tell when he's managed to filch a bit of cat food!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

i can just shut the door but we have been moving alot of stuff in and out and having people in the house fixing things so shes making the most of it mooching about- not worth getting a gate for a few days- ill just put up with her stink haha


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Liver does it for Heidi so now thats banned. She had always done a few silent but deadly altho since being on skinners it virtually non existant. Altho a long car journey can do it and then its a windows down job.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

Buster has been STINKING since his surgery :arf:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

My friend actually left once because of Maddy's farts


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Chicken, Chicken, Chicken :lol: :lol:

Totally banned from our house. Every dog we have had has a terrible rear end with chicken and its vile. Ace once even scared himself when he farted he jumped out of his skin lol


----------



## Snoop (Jan 24, 2010)

Our dog trumps alot too - the worst are the silent ones!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Do you know I dont think Ive ever heard/smelt anything from my dogs!I dont think they do fart!!
Hannah finds the whole thing deeply distasteful, I know this coz if I let rip she looks at me in disgust and leaves the room!!BOL


----------



## myra (Dec 26, 2009)

my shep is terrible at the moment being farting all morning and walking away
myra


----------

